# Coopers Yeast



## 3136 (25/6/14)

Hi guys,
this may have already been asked and answered, but I can't find it.
The LBS told me that Coopers are not using the same yeast to condition/ carbonate the bottles than what they use to ferment the beer.
He clearly has a vested interest in having me think that, so he can sell me his stuff.
Considering I'm so new to brewing I don't plan on adding yet another varialble at this point, but I would like to know if I am being misled.


----------



## Eagleburger (25/6/14)

Could be different, but I have used the yeast from pale ale bottle for most of my brews and have been very impressed with teh result.


----------



## mckenry (25/6/14)

Mate. Seriously, there are tons of threads about coopers yeasts / bottling yeast. Everyone has it from a 'good source' 'ex-brewer' whatever. So I'm going to say do your reading and then say, it wont get you anywhere, because, seriously, I dont know who to believe.
Just do yourself a favour and get the LHBS WLP009 Australian Ale and use it. Save it and youre away. Too much frigging around with bottle cultures for me. I've done it, it worked and it was good beer produced. Any different from WLP009? I think the bought yeast went better, probably due to better pitching rate.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/6/14)

I'm pretty sure Coopers krausen to carbonate the bottles. No additional yeast necessary.


----------



## dammag (25/6/14)

Coopers centrifuge out the yeast that they have been fermenting with and then add fresh yeast and wort to carbonate with. Coopers themselves encourage home brewers to culture their bottle yeast.

I have had good success culturing Coopers yeast and find it makes a nice fruity ale.

As has been said there is plenty of online reading on this.


----------



## indica86 (25/6/14)

It has been stated by PB2 on the Coopers forum that Coopers bottle condition with fresh Coopers commercial yeast.
The very same yeast that they ferment with.
Brewers everywhere know this as many people use the dregs of Pale Ale to ferment their home beers in order to attain the same flavour as Sparkling or Pale.

Your LHBS is full of shit and obviously should not be trusted.


----------



## 3136 (25/6/14)

indica86 said:


> It has been stated by PB2 on the Coopers forum that Coopers bottle condition with fresh Coopers commercial yeast.
> The very same yeast that they ferment with.
> Brewers everywhere know this as many people use the dregs of Pale Ale to ferment their home beers in order to attain the same flavour as Sparkling or Pale.
> 
> Your LHBS is full of shit and obviously should not be trusted.


Thanks mate, just as I suspected. I wish I was up your part of the world now, bit shitty down here right now.


----------



## GABBA110360 (25/6/14)

I've recultured pale ale yeast a few time as per PB2's instructions on coopers with good success.
it is a very aggressive yeast compared to wl009 in my opinion and I think produces a better product I think.
CPA CLONE is one of my staple diets


----------



## Judanero (25/6/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/63092-why-re-culturing-coopers-commercial-yeast/page-3


----------



## manticle (25/6/14)

Argy bargy from both sides can chill out now. Discuss civilly please, it's not hard. Sheep rooting references to be left at the door. 
My experience - successfully reculturing coopers bottle yeast will give a beer very similar to coopers commercial. Wlp aus ale yeast is good and has similarities but a bit different.
Your LHBS is either incorrect or mistakenly presuming you are comparing their kit yeast (which is different) to bottle/ferment yeast which are the same strain.


----------



## Spiesy (25/6/14)

mckenry said:


> Mate. Seriously, there are tons of threads about coopers yeasts / bottling yeast. Everyone has it from a 'good source' 'ex-brewer' whatever. So I'm going to say do your reading and then say, it wont get you anywhere, because, seriously, I dont know who to believe.
> Just do yourself a favour and get the LHBS WLP009 Australian Ale and use it. Save it and youre away. Too much frigging around with bottle cultures for me. I've done it, it worked and it was good beer produced. Any different from WLP009? I think the bought yeast went better, probably due to better pitching rate.


The only problem is that 009 is a Platinum strain, and therefore only available seasonally. Unless of course you harvest or store.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/14)

manticle said:


> Your LHBS is either incorrect or mistakenly presuming you are comparing their kit yeast (which is different) to bottle/ferment yeast which are the same strain.


The dry kit yeast IS different to the bottle yeast. Coopers tried to dry the bottle yeast, but it was not succesfull. This is why Coopers recommend culturing the bottle yeast


----------



## jyo (26/6/14)

I guess it depends on what ewe want to do. I have always had good results just re-culturing the yeast and ramming that in the fermenter. It wool make a very decent beer. I have a Coopers Pale clone planned at the moment. It is always a favourite with the flock of mates at my baa.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/14)

Ewe get better a better flock with the bottle yeast. Dont let the LHBS pull the wool over your eyes.


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/14)

Second thread on this in just a couple of days. As it happens I just had a pull



out of a bottle of my Coopers Sparkling tribute I'm entering in a forthcoming comp and it's as close to Coopers Sparkling as you can get without investing in a massive brewery at Regency Park (edit; oops wrote Park Royal but that's in London) in Adelaide.

Talking of LHBS, the guy at Maroochydore told me that there are only four beer yeasts in the World, and he should know as he owns a LHBS.


----------



## indica86 (26/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Second thread on this in just a couple of days. As it happens I just had a pull
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You actual WTF??????????????????????????


----------



## MartinOC (26/6/14)

Oh, shit! This could almost be the Friday night "argy-bargy" & this one's going to go on forever.........

As far as everything I've read/experienced/debated with others, the bottled yeast is the same as Coopers use for their primary fermentation, they then add freshly-cultured yeast (same strain) with the priming sugars. 'Not sure if it's speise.

Ferment cool, you'll get "pear" esters (or nothing). Ferment too hot, you'll get "bananas".

The only problem I've encountered with re-cultured Coopers yeast is under-pitching & that's my own fault.


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/6/14)

Thread cleaned up, great way to spend my Friday morning off work.


----------



## Vini2ton (29/6/14)

I just bought some new gumboots.They smell of pear esters.


----------

